# Petz?



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Im not sure if this is the right forum or not, but I really want a pet. Can someone enlighten me on how this is done please?

Irish


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a part of a features enhancement fundraising drive.
Features enhancement fundraiser

I _think_ you can still get one by becoming a supporting member, but I'm not sure on the details.

They are a lot of fun.


----------

